# Sonata for Oboe, Second Movement



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

Finishing up the first movement still, but completed the second movement. It is what you would traditionally call "atonal" but what I'll call "pantonal" It takes a very long time to compose but I had a lot of fun. I hadn't written pantonal music since college over twenty years ago so it was good to visit it again. The music still has my "voice" of neoclassicism in it.


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow that's intense. And creative and cool. I like it. I feel like it needs more breathing space here and there but that could be the fault of the performers  
What do you mean by pantonality?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

hreichgott said:


> Wow that's intense. And creative and cool. I like it. I feel like it needs more breathing space here and there but that could be the fault of the performers
> What do you mean by pantonality?


Really intense , too much for my taste , but well done.


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks Heather and Pugg!! By pantonality I just mean that the piece was composed with all 12 notes of the chromatic scale used equally. It's not 12 tone method, just careful attention to not have any one note predominate, all are more or less equal in use.


----------

